# Teknivals



## noitanicullaH

OK,so first i didnt see any info about Teknivals and FreeTek here so i tought i should share.
So its quite hard to get info where it will be, i knew some locations in czech,uk,france last year.
Its better to watch the documentary below if you dont know what it is, and some videos i posted.

Documentary about this:





Bulgaria:


Poland:



Czech republic:




France:



Netherlands:




Slovakia:



Austria:



Italia:



Spain:



Portugal:



Germany:


UK:


----------

